# BEIRUT | Forty Four | 44 fl | U/C



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Gracefully rising 44 floors above the city skyline and located on the Saloume roundabout, SAYFCO presents Lebanon's second highest tower: FortyFour. 

With apartments of 130-sqm and 170-sqm from the 14th to the 44th floor, offices ranging from 55-sqm from the 1st to the 12th floor and commercial spaces on the main highway, FortyFour is set to become a new landmark in Lebanon. 

The beautiful apartment homes were meticulously designed with stunning finishes, including marble flooring, floor-to-ceiling windows, 15 high-speed elevators, 10-meters high entrance lobby and underground parking. 

Community amenities include an outdoor pool suspended on the 14th floor with a fully landscaped garden, 24-hour Concierge service, high-level security, and rooftop penthouses with breathtaking Sea, mountain and city views.


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

FortyFour 6-9-2015 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Very vibrant design with the greenery and all.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice design but I'm always a bit sceptical about trees on skyscrapers.
I can tell you now already that the trees in that render are unrealistic. They need space for their roots.

http://www.archdaily.com/346374/can-we-please-stop-drawing-trees-on-top-of-skyscrapers


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ True that. 

However, it may not turn out to be the Garden of Eden but you can still have a good idea how the end product would look, and to me it could be great based on the render once it stands on that block if they execute the architect's design well.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

taken by me


----------

